# Good aftermarket exhaust



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Who makes a good aftermarket exhuast thats not loud?


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

Try www. rockauto.com they have a good selection of aftermaket exhaust components at excellent price and shipping is super fast.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

I actually just went to a custom exhaust shop by my house and had the guy run 2 1/2 inch pipe all the way back to a Magnaflow race series muffler - total bill was $400 bucks which is what I could have spent on a cat-back kit so I am pretty happy with it!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

SpecVeezy said:


> Who makes a good aftermarket exhuast thats not loud?


Short answer is no one, but NismoAltima has the right idea by going to your local reputable muffler shop.

Troy


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

maye a 60 series by flowmaster( or I think its the 50 series)


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ooh, no, flowmaster doesn't sound good on many cars at all. I'd say go with magnaflow, I have a magnaflow muffler, sounds clean, but it might be a little loud for you, really deep sound though.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

You can change the sound through your muffler simply by adding or removing the resonator - for a lower throatier tone use a resonator - for a raspier louder tone don't use a resonator - with an aftermarket muffler such as my Magnaflow it makes all the difference.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

i dont want sound i really just want to gain few hp


----------



## fast95altima (Mar 19, 2007)

You can do what I did. Go on e-bay and look up altima catback and you will find OBX racing exaust. The full cat back system is only 165.00. Now the saying goes, " you get what you pay for ", which is true but this exaust fits perfect and will last longer than OE. It is mandrel bent and the good part is it's all bolt on same is stock. But much like you i didn't want it loud so i diched the fart can it came with and went to the parts store and bought a turbo muffler for49.00. It is the same or about same as stock except instead of the ring ring sound you get a mellow throaty sound. Not to lound on regular sound but when you nail it, it sound great. Almost the sound of the volk R32.


----------



## fast95altima (Mar 19, 2007)

matzinm2 said:


> Ooh, no, flowmaster doesn't sound good on many cars at all. I'd say go with magnaflow, I have a magnaflow muffler, sounds clean, but it might be a little loud for you, really deep sound though.


I don't kno bout you but the only cars flowmaster don't sound good on is import 4 bangers. They sound great on 6 and 8 cyl cars.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

hmm, what about Apex N1s?those are nothing but performance. i would do it if I had the juice to push it.


----------



## fast95altima (Mar 19, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> hmm, what about Apex N1s?those are nothing but performance. i would do it if I had the juice to push it.


OBX is pure perf it's just cheap, i think the N1's are just as cheap. But if any body is looking for a racing header and down pipe i have one for sale that has never been used for 100.00.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

You could try Borla... whatever exhaust you go with, just go with a good size resonator; it will control some of that unnecessary sound you're not looking for.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

doesn't NISMO make a universal exhaust?


----------

